# Shrimp sellers in Canada?



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm haveing trouble finding shrimp breeders, nurseries or vendors in Canada. Most of the stores I see just sell Amanos, Ghosts, and Bumble Bee shrimps. I'm looking for more exotic shrimps, like long arm shrimps and shrimps of the filter feeding section. Currently, I can't even find any crystal reds or cherrys! So my question is; is there a nursery that will sell and ship shrimps to Canada or has a nursery within Canada?

I searched on the forum and found that some Canadian members have Vampire Shrimps (which is on the top of my list right now). Where do you get them!


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

No one knows? Come on, I know that theres some Canadians on the fourm who own some weird shrimps, or other countries with stores that allow international orders  .


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I too am wondering. We only have amanos here at $5.95 each :O..... ](*,)


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Man, that is expensive. And I thought I had it bad. 

Now isn't there any supplier in shrimp out there that will ship within or into Canada?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

I got my Atya Gabonensis from Big Al's, you should try them. They do bring them in from time to time, like maybe once a year kind of thing.

Cheers


----------



## homersimpson777 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm also looking for some cherry shrimp in Edmonton. Male cherries in particular, they are difficult to find around here.

Is there anybody in Canada willing to sell their cherry shrimp (males) ?


----------



## Acsuth (Aug 16, 2005)

I used to ship live aquatic animals to Canada -- but suffered so many losses due to mail delays, that I don't want to risk it anymore.
I know one lady who ships a lot of snails, plants and stuff to Canada -- she is also breeding cherry shrimp now, so if she has some available she would probably have no problem in shipping them. Here is her website: http://www.geocities.com/angjo72/

hope this helps.

Amanda


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Try aquabid, plenty of choices there.


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

amber2461- I have asked Big Als Scarbrough many times for various fishes like Hatchet fish and Female Gouamis and each time they say next week we'll have them, but they never arrive. I will try asking them for shrimp, but I doupt it will happen. Its still good to try  . Aquabid is my other option, but I'm always scared about the laws regardeing importing livestock to Canada from non commercial sources. Anyone know about what is required to import?


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

try the menagerie downtown toronto. They usually have cherrys, blue shrimp and tiger shrimp. The 'fish guy' harold generally tries to get lots of neat shrimp in.


----------



## Zongyi (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks holocron. Menagerie was already suggested to me on another forum. I gave them a call a while back, and they said they don't have much right now but will get some more in september. I'm gonna try requesting a few different shrimp when they order.


----------

